# Fend for yourself day!



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Great...now I am hungry!!!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yodaman said:


> I can cook a mean frozen pizza! LOL, The cook left me to fend for my self today!
> I did soup it up with olives, hot peppers, crushed red, and black pepper :surprise:
> I was nice and save her a couple slices :smile:
> View attachment 552139


You're so kind. :devil:

I like to take a store bought pizza supreme and add my canned pork and BBQ sauce. Wife likes it also, so. Who am I to say............


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You can buy a three cheese pizza & put shrimp on it + + + Um, um!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> You can buy a three cheese pizza & put shrimp on it + + + Um, um!


By this much Nik ><. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> By this much Nik ><. :vs_laugh:


No comprende?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

There are some really good frozen pizzas. I like Digiorno. White frozen pizzas are good too. Walmart fresh pizzas in Deli are good.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> No comprende?


The time stamp on my post and yours is the same. You missed being first by >< this much. Just a little humor.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yodaman said:


> I can cook a mean frozen pizza! LOL, The cook left me to fend for my self today!
> I did soup it up with olives, hot peppers, crushed red, and black pepper :surprise:
> View attachment 552137
> 
> ...


Hey Yodaman,
Looks like that was a 8 slice pizza ... 6 slices that you claimed as yours,
and only two left for the head cook!?!

Reminds me of when Yogi Berra was asked by a waitress,
“do you want your pizza cut into 6 slices or 8 slices?”
and Yogi said, “oh no, cut 6 slices, I could never eat 8 slices!” :vs_laugh:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Hey Yodaman,
> Looks like that was a 8 slice pizza ... 6 slices that you claimed as yours,
> and only two left for the head cook!?!
> 
> ...



Your right, and she didn't even eat them, so guess who is eating them for lunch! It's always better the second day! :smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Yodaman said:


> I can cook a mean frozen pizza! LOL, The cook left me to fend for my self today!
> I did soup it up with olives, hot peppers, crushed red, and black pepper :surprise:
> View attachment 552137
> 
> ...


Awww man that looks goooood. Judy and I love pizza, it just don't like us. When we do bite the bullet and get one we doctor it up similar. We love the thin crust. Little Cesar's pizza is still only $5 here, the thin crust is $1 more. Good stuff.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

BigJim said:


> Awww man that looks goooood. Judy and I love pizza, it just don't like us. When we do bite the bullet and get one we doctor it up similar. We love the thin crust. Little Cesar's pizza is still only $5 here, the thin crust is $1 more. Good stuff.



Oh yeah, I like the thin crust too. You would think you would get a discount since they used half as much dough to make it! When I traveled for a living, I would stop into Pizza Hut for lunch and tear into the thin crust pies at the buffet counter! After eating a salad of course. :vs_laugh:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Yodaman said:


> Oh yeah, I like the thin crust too. You would think you would get a discount since they used half as much dough to make it! When I traveled for a living, I would stop into Pizza Hut for lunch and tear into the thin crust pies at the buffet counter! After eating a salad of course. :vs_laugh:


I know what you mean, eating a salad kinda does make eating a pizza ok. lol


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I usually cook but had a pretty bare cupboard, today, so I gave in & bought a sausage, egg & cheese sandwich. It was really good with juicy sausage, melted cheese & fresh egg. I really enjoyed it until my young feral tomcat, who eats anything, asked for some. I gave him a piece of sausage. He walked away. :biggrin2::vs_whistle::surprise:

It doesn't taste as good, now.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

If I get hungry, and don't worry about calories, I go for one of those heinous Marie Callender's bacon and cheddar pot pies. Too good for any vegan, that's for sure . . . . .


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

BigJim said:


> I know what you mean, eating a salad kinda does make eating a pizza ok. lol





kinda like traveling by jumbo jet and then buying carbon credits to save the planet! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I love my pizza, but normally eat pretty well. These two salads will be my lunch for the next 3 or 4 days. We don't like the daily food prep, so we tend to make things that last a few days.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Lunch fit for a .........................rabbit! lain:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Yodaman said:


> Lunch fit for a .........................rabbit! lain:
> View attachment 552411


I admire you for eating low carb. Judy and I were eating low carb the last of last year then the holidays hit and we decided to get off for the good meals coming up, the bad part is we haven't had the will power to get back. When we eat low carb we feel really good. 

We bought almond flour, coconut flour, swerve sweeter and other things. Several things we really liked, most we didn't. We really do like the no crust pizza, it is really good and it is very very low carb. The crust is made with spices, mozzarella cheese and eggs. It don't sound good but you really don't miss the bread at all. I will post the recipe if you like.

I really wish we had will power as you do.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yodaman said:


> Lunch fit for a .........................rabbit! lain:
> View attachment 552411


You're making me hungry Yodaman. Looks great.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

You fellows are good, but noting competes with my couch casserole. When the wife is out of town and food is running low, I do the following.

Obtain small sauce pan and dab with olive oil.

Proceed to couch

Gently remove cushions and scrape contents below cushions into sauce pan. (Don't forget to remove spare change)

Simmer for five minuets over low flame, season to taste.

Enjoy and pray for the wife to return.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I am not really on a low carb diet, but I try to eat one large salad per day, (lunch) and then what ever I want in the evenings. I didn't post a pic, but I also eat about a cup of mixed nuts with the salad for lunch. Years ago, early 90's my cholesterol was high and triglicerides thru the roof from living on bacon double cheese burgers, and fries of course. And since then, the docs have always wanted to put me on the statins. I would always plead with them that I would eat better and really didn't want the statin drugs. So far still mostly trending down and still statin free!


Regarding diets, I don't think they really provide a long term solution. If you deprive your self of the foods you really like, then your doomed from the start. I try to trend in the right direction and keep things in moderation.


But looking down at my waste line, I could use a little more moderating! :vs_laugh:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Yodaman said:


> I am not really on a low carb diet, but I try to eat one large salad per day, (lunch) and then what ever I want in the evenings. I didn't post a pic, but I also eat about a cup of mixed nuts with the salad for lunch. Years ago, early 90's my cholesterol was high and triglicerides thru the roof from living on bacon double cheese burgers, and fries of course. And since then, the docs have always wanted to put me on the statins. I would always plead with them that I would eat better and really didn't want the statin drugs. So far still mostly trending down and still statin free!
> 
> 
> Regarding diets, I don't think they really provide a long term solution. If you deprive your self of the foods you really like, then your doomed from the start. I try to trend in the right direction and keep things in moderation.
> ...


Man I hear you, same here. lol 

Every doctor we have been too tries to make us take the statins, we absolutely refuse. We both have been on them before and I am serious, I just as soon go on and die as take that junk, talk about pain.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

JMHO, but I see statin drugs as giving a false sense of security. I remember a co-worker once telling me he took the statins so he could eat anything he wanted to. Not a doctor or pharmacist, but I am pretty sure it doesn't work that way. It's like putting a ice pack on the thermostat on a hot summer day. The numbers will go down but you didn't really change anything. If you can lower the numbers thru diet and exercise, think you'll be better off for it. Not to mention a mile long list of side effects, starting with the liver.




Disclaimer: I know a lot folks out there take them, and I am in no way suggesting you shouldn't. That is between you and your doctor just as it is with me and my doctor :smile:


----------

